# Gold plated RDA's, and RTA's peeling / flaking



## Waine (23/9/16)

There are some gold plated RDA's and RTA's I am interested in, however, I have read something of concern on the web (mainly on Reddit.) Some users say the gold plating peels off and they see flakes in their liquids in the tank. Especially on the cheaper "clones".

A lot of these units are made in China, so anything is possible and I would hate to be inhaling gold dust. 

I therefore tend to avoid these and go for stainless steel attys.

Has anyone experienced this? Any comments would be most helpful as I have my eye on a some relatively well priced RDTA's with gold plated posts: The iJoy Combo RDTA tank being one of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (23/9/16)

Clones.........? I think you have your answer? Why does a Mercedes paint last for years?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (23/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Clones.........? I think you have your answer? Why does a Mercedes paint last for years?



Sweet and short!!!!


----------



## RichJB (23/9/16)

Alas, it's not just gold and it's not just clones. I think it was Mike Vapes or Dean the Vaping Biker who noted that several of their black drippers and tanks, even from top original manufacturers, were shedding flakes of black coating after a while. Just look at the coating problems on Kangertech products as an example. I generally only buy SS atties if I can.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## boxerulez (23/9/16)

Those damn kangers are painted with no primer. Thats the problem. Anodising will not flake as it is bonded to the material.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

Guess I'll wait for the Avo 24 Bottom Airflow then, instead of getting the IJoy Combo RDTA


----------



## clinton.spaceship (12/5/17)

I know this topic been quiet for a while. Is it possible for chemicals to Leach from the "plating" if it is heating up and flaking, is it also oxidizing?



Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/17)

24 Karat gold is perfectly safe to eat. Yum Yum. Inhaling it may not be so great. Its similar to flavourings ..... safe to eat, but we all hope its safe to inhale.


----------



## clinton.spaceship (12/5/17)

Yeah true guess we need some tests to be done on the vapour to know for sure. I'm really interested in coil arts atties but most of them are gold plated. Guess I'll stick to Stainless steel for now.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

